# Suns at Nets



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Starting lineups






































vs






































Nets come off of a double OT win on the road after letting the Bulls come back from a 20+ points defecit.

Richard Jefferson played 57 minutes and had 11 turnovers. New Jersey had a total of 30 turnovers and leads the league in turnovers while the Suns are 2nd in steals and first in turnovers forced.

Predicition: Suns 107 Nets 86

The only way the final score should be within 20 is if the Suns play their scrubs for the 4th quarter like they did against Atlanta.

Key stats
Amare Stoudemire 26ppg 9rpg 1.5apg 2bpg 1spg 57%FG 84%FTs
Shawn Marion 17ppg 10rpg 2.5apg 3.5spg 1bpg 40%FG 50%3s
Joe Johnson 19.5ppg 2.5rpg 2apg 1.5spg 67%FG 40%3s
Steve Nash 10.5ppg 7apg 3.5rpg 53%FG 33%3s

Richard Jefferson 22.5ppg 12.5rpg 7apg 1.5spg 1bpg 7.5TOpg 40%FG 17%3s 45mpg

Key Performer - Amare Stoudemire
Unless Alonzo Mourning finds a time machine there is simply nobody on the entire Nets team that can even dream of guarding Amare.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Easy win, their only real threat is going to be dog-tired for the game tonight.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Suns should win this game. Amare's gotta have 20, 20. He's on my fantasy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think the Suns go over 110 points in this game.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Easy win, their only real threat is going to be dog-tired for the game tonight.


Nets went into 2ot last nite so i dont think that really matters. The suns should win easily, i think 112-88.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Mourning is getting away with everything, horrible officiating. I realize he just had a kidney transplant but damn that shouldn't make a difference.

If we continue to miss dunks and layups we won't score 110 for sure.

Played bad and sloppy still scored 25, not too bad.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Not a good first half really, wasted lots of opportunities. Still 57-41.

Mourning wouldn't look too bad on the Suns if he is bought out . Still a ton of his points and rebounds he should have been called for pushing off.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare 2 19fters in a row.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> 
> 
> Nets went into 2ot last nite so i dont think that really matters. The suns should win easily, i think 112-88.


You were off by 8 points (too many for the Nets). 112-80. They got their asses kicked. You know it's bad when Steven Hunter drops 12 on you.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> You were off by 8 points (too many for the Nets). 112-80. They got their asses kicked.


heh pretty close.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Hunter looked very good.

He hit a fadeaway and midrange shots. He had a nice dunk off of an assists from Amare. And some blocks.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Btw, we are AVERAGING OVER 110 POINTS! And beating our opponents by like 24 a game and the 76ers and Hawks game wasn't nearly as close as the final score.

First 3-0 start since 84 and still the youngest team in the league!


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Zo was really the only Net that gave the Suns any trouble. He looks damn good considering his condition. There was a huge difference in the paint for the Nets when he was in the game. 

If the Nets buy him out, I want the suns to make a hard run at him. With a Hunter, Zo, Voskul/Vroman rotation, you have a pretty decent 3 or 4 headed center. 

Hunter for running, Zo for interior presence, and Voskul/Vroman for hacks.

If Zo is really willing to take the mid level exemption or vetern minimum to sign with a contender, we need to get him! A starting lineup of Zo, Amare, Marion, Johnson, and Nash will get tons of boards. Bring Barbosa, Q/Jaconson, Lampe, Outlaw, and Hunter/Voskuhl off the bench.

IR: Tabuse, Vroman

I like that team!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> 
> 
> Nets went into 2ot last nite so i dont think that really matters. The suns should win easily, i think 112-88.


Huh? The Nets going into 2OT is exactly what I was talking about, RJ played 57 minutes.

I only caught the first quarter, which was pretty frustrating but I'm glad they picked it up. Joe has been amazingly consistent.

The damndest thing is we are playing this well offensively while our 3rd biggest scoring weapon is playing like ****. I'm talking about Q of course, after the preseason he had I can't believe he's struggling so much.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I think starting Q is a mistake. I think Q is just trying too hard. He needs to understand that the Suns need him in the paint and not to shoot threes. 

Hunter was a totally different player against the Nets than he was during preseason. Actually, I thought he showed some good stuff against the Hawks too, such as when he dove across the court trying to get the ball - but it was garbage time. Maybe Hunter is getting the word that only guys who play flat out are going to get minutes.


----------

